# St Thomas USVI



## Wesley O'Dell (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey I own a 1968 53ft Gallant Ketch built by Southern Ocean. Her name is Alaunt. I’m looking forward in getting her ready to sail to Newport Ri come spring. This I my first sailboat any tips on what I should keep my eyes on that would be great.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Not the best time to sail north...is my 1st thought


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Your first boat is an old school 53ft Ketch? I'd like to assume you mean the first you've owned and not the first you've sailed. Have you done a passage like the one you describe before? The query is too broad to know what to offer.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Wait for spring. Head north west until you hit the gulf stream. Make a right. At level of block island make a left. 
Easy trip in spring. Hard trip back in the fall. Boat that size should take you around 8-9 days if sailing. Some do it two legs. St.T to Bermuda, Bermuda to Newport. Think in the spring it’s not necessary and takes much longer.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Wesley O'Dell said:


> Hey I own a 1968 53ft Gallant Ketch built by Southern Ocean. Her name is Alaunt. I'm looking forward in getting her ready to sail to Newport Ri come spring. This I my first sailboat any tips on what I should keep my eyes on that would be great.


Leaks, keep the outside water outside!

Have fun


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I think we'd all like more details! Are you new to sailing? Are you new to this type of passage? You did say spring, I see.

I Googled. That is a pretty boat and a lot of it!

SV Aluant


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

RegisteredUser said:


> Not the best time to sail north...is my 1st thought





outbound said:


> Wait for spring. Head north west until you hit the gulf stream.


The original poster said that he was going to *SAIL IN THE SPRING*. 
at least two people seem like they didn't really read his post.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

That is a beautiful boat and it looks like it has been well restored / maintained. How exciting.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Three basic routes depending on experience and time available:

1) Off-shore via Bermuda.

2) Through the Bahamas.

3) Through the Old Bahama Channel to Florida and then follow the US coast or up the ICW if draft and mast height allows.

Good luck and enjoy... 

Phil


----------



## overthehorizon (Apr 7, 2018)

You say you are heading out in the spring, which is a good time. I have had pleasant sails from the northern Caribbean, in May, to Bermuda. Other trips it was one long motor and wished we had a boogy board to tow. North of Bermuda it is still chilly and can get rough...35 to 40 knots is the worst I have seen that time of year but generally it is very doable. The big snag is playing the gulf stream currents north of Bermuda. They can really help propel or hold you back. In Bermuda, check in the customs house for the latest Gulf Stream info which they sometimes have hanging on the wall. PredictWind is a very good program which has accurate Gulf Stream information....and if you can get yourself Iridium Go, the satellite communication, you can get weather and ocean current updates any time on the whole passage. Have you been to Bermuda? St. Georges and that whole northern tip of the island is one of the nicest, most historical places in the world.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome old friend. You get better responses to specific questions here. For those that asked, Wes has a lot of experience around boats and has made this trip numerous times. He is a very capable and conscientious sailor, and a real good kid. As he prepares his boat for the trip North, I told him this is a great forum to get advice from very experienced and knowledgeable sailors.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks, Slayer. That was helpful.

We did the offshore route from the Chesapeake to the VI two years ago January. The trade winds never showed up. A few people on later trips said the same. 

Something to potentially add time onto your trip.


----------

